# Ore cars from LGB



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

These are part of the inventory clearence from LGBoA So I thought I show a few pics and discribe the interesting coupler provided. They come 4 to a set and can be found for around$150.










Got the engine as well. LGB switcher










Black is flatter in real life










This is the spacing with the stock hook and loop










this is with the optional connector










Here are the 2 couplers together


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

When did you get them and how.


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Pete 
Today and with my credit card. I did not get them directly from LGBoA. They sold some or most of their remaining LGB stock to retailers at discount. I picked these up at a local shop. Trainworld has these as well at 159 forthe set and has penesy as well.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill their a good looking set of cars


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bill, I am looking to making a long string of these cars, and am torn between the USAT and the LGB. Could you measure the car from rail top to the top of the car, and possibly the length of the body, not including couplers, etc. 

That would really help! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Greg 
The height from rail top to the top of car is 4 and 5/8 inches lenght of body is 8 and 1/2 inches +/- a 1/16 inch 

Here are some picsof a pennsy set with a ruler and a little more detail


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks!!! 

What service, also, isn't it about 11pm there? 

I'm sitting in a hotel in Palm Springs... 

Will check out those sizes compared to the prototype... seems they are "closer" in appearance and size than the USAT ones, at first blush. 

Thanks again Bill! 

Greg


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Well it's 20 degrees here


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the photos. 
Ore cars and switcher look great together. 
If you convert to metal wheels let us know what type works, hopefully without modification.
Alan


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

OHH!!! *THATS* what that part was for...









I got 3 of these cars at Gold Coast...*unassembled in bags!*







They were also sans trucks and also the bolsters were nowhere to be found. Had to download the plans and then figure out the method of how to build them!









I ended up just using basswood bolsters and LGB trucks with regular hooks on each end, ended up selling them to Chas as they just did not work on my layouts theme, era or even gauge.... but they ARE nice looking cars. Lots better than the MDC/Piko or USA versions


















Final product. Hope they worked out well on Chas's layout.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

What layout? Um, Yup Love them and doing Pennsy stuff they will fit. Era is gonna be a bit flexible I think? At least that is the plan for now. i'm hoping that they still have a few left when the next pay check comes. 

Chas


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Call Hans up at Gold Coast, he might have a few of the kit bags still lurking about. Worth a try.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 01/15/2009 1:41 PM
Call Hans up at Gold Coast, he might have a few of the kit bags still lurking about. Worth a try. 
$199 a set there Trainworld $159 Have plentyof inventory on different lines according to them! (Trainworld)


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes but I only paid $20 bucks each for mine.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

To be fair, you paid $20 each plus the trucks plus the bolsters you had to make, so it's really not apples to apples is it? 

You got a good price on the "hard part" to be sure, but I believe you also had to purchase trucks. 

I'm happy for your good fortune, but I want about 50 of them, and I don't have the time to make bolsters, and really, to hunt down some lgb trucks separately. (by the way, what does a set of LGB trucks run nowadays?) 

$159 is a good price, they have been around $200 for a long time. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 01/16/2009 9:17 AM


$159 is a good price, they have been around $200 for a long time. 

Regards, Greg


Not really. Back before the great LGB debacle they were about $159 a set. $139 if I recall correctly even? So they still aren't a "great bargain" but considering what the Large scale dollar buys now, the ones from TW are a decent price and the ones I got from Vic were too. Thanks again!

Chas


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

greg 
50 ore cars should run about 2 grand + shipping. not cheap but should look awsome. What road name? 12 sets might be hard to find.


----------



## Silvergate (Dec 11, 2008)

Posted By Bills on 01/16/2009 10:38 AM
greg 
50 ore cars should run about 2 grand + shipping. not cheap but should look awsome. What road name? 12 sets might be hard to find. 

You might be surprised at how many are still out there. In case anyone was looking, the model numbers on these were 40040 and 40045, for a total of 8 different road numbers on the cars. We no longer are the distributor for LGB, but I'm certain that our larger retailers (TrainWorld, etc.) will have, or can get quantities of these for you from our previous stock.


James Tapper
Silvergate Distributors


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg Trainworld say's they have oodles and gobs of em in most of the lines. Just called em yesterday. The Regal Wait till I get a set before you buy em all though ok????????????????? The REgal









p.s. Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez Greg wish I was a Gazzillionaire like you. LOL


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I have to sigh, since I model Santa Fe, and while this road name seems to be available on just about any locomotive and car, they did not ever use these ore car "jennies" that I am so fond of. So, I can either buy them in my favorite road name and hide my head in shame, or buy another road name, and pretend that they had trackage rights over my Santa Fe right of way. 

I had a 75 car set in N scale, all weighted and using drawbars for close coupling, it looked great! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Greg 
I found this interesting fact about the USAT ore cars on the wholesale trains website. the usat ore cars are made from "From Upgraded former Lionel Large Scale Tooling".Not sure what that means but What little Lionel large scale I've seen hasn't impressed me.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting... that is weird... hard to believe because of the size, because most Lionel was pretty close to 1:32, and these cars are nowhere close to that scale, see the thread on the USAT ore cars, I have a picture of a 1:32 MDC next to the USAT one... but some of the Lionel stuff was not too bad, surprisingly. 

I'm going to put a page on my web site with the MDC, LGB and USAT cars, and Lionel if I can find one. 

Regards, Greg


----------

